# Big Red Drum from surf...



## Champcpa (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey Guys, New member here from Washington, NC.

I have an interest in big reds from the surf. I have never done it, just dying to try it. Any info on rods/reels would be great. Also, what is the time of year that they are in abundance??

Any help would be great! Just looking for an adventure to do with my 10 y/o son that involves big fish!

Thanks!


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome to the site Champcpa! I have not fished for reds in the surf yet either but you should be able to get all the info you need from this site. 

R/D


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Yep welcome to the site. From Little Washington here also.....Try the search feature in the upper right and this will provide you with hours of good reading material...


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Not directed at the OP,but the words "reds and "bulls" are like nails on a darn chalkboard.


----------



## Twystedweb (Apr 9, 2011)

drumrun, why don't you like "reds"? I grew up with them as redfish on the Gulf coast, we occasionally shortened them down to "reds". Never heard of "bull reds", "puppy drum", or "channel bass" until I moved to NC.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Coloquial term. Red drum have 3 size groups in NC surf. Pups, yearlings, and drum. 

In the sound 40+" fish are "old drum". No one is going to crap in your drum stew for calling them reds or bulls but those term make you stand out like a white guy at a Jefferson reunion to the coasties.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

plus rat reds and ive heard old warrior on 50"+. gilly pretty much nailed it on the head those are the most common names youll hear and youll stand out if ya call them anything else.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

in 1967 they was spot tailed bass on the santee cooper in SC
js


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

As Gilly pointed out its just different local dialect. I hear the word "reds" or "bulls" and I start looking for Rolan Martin or the like. In the 60's they were known as Channel Bass, you rarely hear that anymore. I guess I need to get with the times , as they are a changing.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drumrun said:


> As Gilly pointed out its just different local dialect. I hear the word "reds" or "bulls" and I start looking for Rolan Martin or the like. In the 60's they were known as Channel Bass, you rarely hear that anymore. I guess I need to get with the times , as they are a changing.


 No doubt,Randy,but I will call them drum till I kick the bucket...

up to 33" is a pup to me
33" to 40" is a yearling drum
40" to 50" is a big drum
50" plus which is rare is an "Ole Warrior"..
Bear in mind,many folks measure total length,what is listed up top is fork length.. If you check the gulf coast as well as coastal Fla you will find 99.9% of all those "Bull Reds" top out at 45"fl and are skinny in comparison to a NC "REAL DRUM"......


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

How bout those kingfish? Toads or puffers? Tailors, snapers or blues? And if ya'll ever get up north, make sure to ask about them walleyed pike...............or splake. Me? I'll be at southpoint in the early am am chasing any of these, or a Drum....................though I'll be happy with a bunch of kingfish, or mullets............

up to 33" is a pup to me
33" to 40" is a yearling drum
40" to 50" is a big drum
50" plus which is rare is an "Ole Warrior"


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Champcpa said:


> Hey Guys, New member here from Washington, NC.
> 
> I have an interest in big reds from the surf. I have never done it, just dying to try it. Any info on rods/reels would be great. Also, what is the time of year that they are in abundance??
> 
> ...











This is my son at 10 catching his first from the surf.. It was in Ocracoke,end of march.. Middle to end of March up to May at Buxton Point or S end of Ocracocke would be good bets to put your son on one as well..









This isn't his first off the pier,but can't find that pic to save me.. :redface: He was 9 when he caught his first off the pier in Avon.. But this was in Oct and he was 10,fishing for drum off the pier in Avon,off north beach,Ocracoke,or Buxton Point in the surf here in Hatteras goes from late Sept through even as far as Dec..



Twystedweb said:


> drumrun, why don't you like "reds"? I grew up with them as redfish on the Gulf coast, we occasionally shortened them down to "reds". Never heard of "bull reds", "puppy drum", or "channel bass" until I moved to NC.


Twystedweb.. drumrum and I were not being condescending,just that terms Bullred and redfish are not in our vocabulary and we love to talk crap...


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

would like to try for drum, use to kinda fish the drum run in corpus Christi as a kid, what intimidates me is knowing I don't have enough experience or knowledge of the edequette required to fish a pier or the point during drum season. maybe some day I will get the chance to learn
js


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

No need to be intimidated, really, just do it. No fisherman out here has enough experience or knowledge, we fake it. And those that don't fake it are either liars or a rare breed. You can learn on here, and if you wish, you can avoid the point and the piers, and still have a pretty good shot.......................it ain't gona last forever....


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Speaking of drum, there were some puppies on south beach in case anyone wants to go catch a fish. Shrimp.


----------

